# Corsair H75 und die Temps bleiben grottig



## TomTomB (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe mir von ein paar Tagen eine H75 und 3 Silent Wings 2 zugelegt. 
Nun habe ich das alles in meinem Case verbaut. 
Die Temperaturen sind bei etwa 46 Grad im Idle. 
Da war meine alte Luftkühlung für 25€ ja besser. 
Neue WLP habe ich bereits auf die CPU gemacht. 
Achja, bei der CPU handelt es sich um einen Phenom II X4 965 BE. 
Habt ihr vielleicht eine Ahnung woran dies liegen könnte? 

MfG
Tom


----------



## hapan (6. Juni 2014)

Servus,
laut diesem Test kann man eine Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Intel Stock Kühler und der H75 von ca. 30 Kelvin erwarten. Wenn Du nun auch nur ansatzweise was Vernünftigeres hattest als AMD Stock könnte ich mir vorstellen dass DeltaT auf 10-15° Kelvin schmelzen könnte.
Wenn Du dann noch an einem heißen Tag wie heute Absoluttemperaturen vergleichst, z.B. mit dem alten Luftkühler welcher an nem Tag an dem es 10° C kälter gemessen wurde, könnte dies ein Grund sein.
Folgendes wäre auch noch interessant. Was hattest du den vorher für einen Kühler, wo sitzt die H75, welches Gehäuse, Lüfterregelung der H75 aktiv?
Vg, hapan


----------



## TomTomB (6. Juni 2014)

Vorher hatte ich einen Alpenföhn Civetta. 
Ich setze nochmal ein Bild in den Anhang. 
Da kann man das denn recht gut sehen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Juni 2014)

klemm mal den oberen lüfter ab und teste nochmal.
läuft die pumpe richtig?


----------



## TomTomB (6. Juni 2014)

Die Pumpe läuft. Ob sie nun richtig läuft kann ich schlecht beurteilen. Aber davon gehe ich mal aus. 
Ich habe nun die Lüfter umgedreht. Vorher hatten sie die Luft aus dem Case gezogen, jetzt ziehen sie von draußen. Das hat auch was gebracht. Ich glaube ich habe jetzt nur einen leichten Hitze Stau im Gehäuse( CPU und MB sind bei 40 Grad) 
Ich werde jetzt mal die Gehäuse Lüfter umdrehen sodass sie nach draußen pusten. Momentan tut das nur 1 Silent Wing. 
Und ich werde auch mal den inneren Lüfter von der WaKü abnehmen.


----------



## TomTomB (6. Juni 2014)

So, ich habe jetzt einen Lüfter noch umgedreht uns siehe da, die CPU ist bei 35 - 36 Grad. Ich schaue jetzt mal wie es unter last Prime aus schaut.

Edit##########

Unter last ist er jetzt 46 Grad. Ebenso MB und GraKa.
Ich sollte mir mal ein neues Gehäuse zulegen, oder?


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Juni 2014)

46° unter last ist ein sehr guter wert für eine cpu.


----------



## eXquisite (7. Juni 2014)

> 46° unter last ist ein sehr guter wert für eine cpu.


Er hat sie im Idle 

Ich muss dir leider sagen, das du eher ein Downgrade gemacht hast, deine Kühlleistung wird abgenommen haben.

1. Schau dir den "Radiator deines Civettas an, danach der H75, war das wirklich ein Upgrad? Nein.
2. Du hast Silent Wings gekauft? Diese sind nicht Radiator tauglich, da die Kühlrippen auf der H75 sehr Eng liegen und du daher hohen statischen Druch brauchst. Die Luft entweicht bei dir einfach durch den offenen Rand. Die Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro sind gute Radiator Lüfter, diese haben auch einen geschlossenen Rand.
3. Es hört sich so an als hättest du Tonnenweise WLP drauf geklatscht, du brauchst weniger als eine Erbse, 1/4 Erbse reicht aus, durch den Anpressdruch verteilt sich diese.

Gruß


----------



## Venom89 (7. Juni 2014)

Er hat doch geschrieben 46° unter last


----------



## eXquisite (7. Juni 2014)

Und wo? 



> Die Temperaturen sind bei etwa 46 Grad im Idle.


----------



## BertB (7. Juni 2014)

TomTomB schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt einen Lüfter noch umgedreht uns siehe da, die CPU ist bei 35 - 36 Grad.
> 
> Unter last ist er jetzt 46 Grad. Ebenso MB und GraKa.



hier,
zweimal 46° konnte verwirren


----------



## hapan (7. Juni 2014)

Hi,
dann war wohl der Lüfter-Aufbau der Fehler, einfach drauf achten dass die Lüfter beide in die gleiche Richtung Strömung erzeugen.
Generell geht der Luftstrom in die Richtung Stege mit denen der Motor am Rahmen befestigt ist.
Denke mit 46° C kannste doch zufrieden sein?
Vg.

Edit: Ups nicht richtig gelesen, du hattest den Gehäuse Luftstrom geändert. Nevermind.
Trotzdem lieber von vorne nach hinten den Luftstrom ausrichten, sonst bläst man erwärmte Luft durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse.


----------



## TomTomB (7. Juni 2014)

@eXquisite Für den Radi benutze ich die normalen Lüfter. Also die, die mit der H75 geliefert wurden. Das sieht man glaube ich auch auf dem Bild.
Kann gut sein, dass ich ein wenig zu viel WLP draufgemacht habe. Das werde ich nachher nochmal korrigieren und mich dann melden.

@hapan Jo 46 Grad sind soweit voll i.O.. Ich werde mir aber trotzdem noch ein neues Case zulegen, da im jetzigen echt alles sowas von gequetscht ist. Da kann es eig. gar keinen anständigen Ariflow geben  

MfG
Tom


----------



## Abductee (7. Juni 2014)

Zu viel WLP bedeutet maximal  +2°C, wenn ein vernünftiger Anpressdruck da ist drückt es die überschüssige WLP eh zur Seite hin weg.


----------



## TSchaK (7. Juni 2014)

Wie lange hast du denn Prime laufen lassen Bis du die 46 Grad hattest?


----------



## TomTomB (7. Juni 2014)

Nach etwa 45 min war sie bei 46 Grad.


----------



## MESeidel (8. Juni 2014)

TomTomB schrieb:


> Neue WLP habe ich bereits auf die CPU gemacht.


Auf dem AIO Kühler ist schon WLP.



TomTomB schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind bei etwa 46 Grad im Idle.


Ich sehe das Problem daran nicht.
Wichtig ist doch das die Temperatur unter Last OK bleibt.
Ist der Lüfter am Mainboard angesteckt und damit geregelt?
Dann ist es doch nur eine Einstellung im BIOS.



TomTomB schrieb:


> Da war meine alte Luftkühlung für 25€ ja besser.


Mit einer Wasserkühlung kannst du im wesentlichen eine große Kühlkörperfläche erreichen oder den Kühlkörper an einen besseren Platz verlegen.
Was hier aber beides nicht der Fall ist.
1. ist der 120x120 nicht größer als gute Luftkühler.
2. Wenn der da an der Rückwand hängt saugt er genauso die Warme Luft wie der Luftkühler 10 cm daneben es tun würde.
Durch die Grafikkarte hast du doch so wie so Warme Luft im Gehäuse.
Ist den an der Gehäuse-Front Platz (und Montagemöglichkeit) für den Radiator?


----------



## TomTomB (8. Juni 2014)

Die bereits vorhandene WLP habe ich durch MX4 ausgetauscht. 
Wie im letzten Post geschrieben, sind die Temps jetzt bei 46 Grad unter Last. 
Das ist soweit voll im Rahmen bei meinem alten Phenom. 
Wie ebenfalls schon geschrieben werde ich mir noch ein neues Gehäuse ( ein Corsair 750D) zulegen. Damit sollte das Problem wärme aus dem Case bekommen wohl der Vergangenheit angehören. 

MfG
Tom


----------



## MESeidel (8. Juni 2014)

Sry hab wohl zu viel überflogen ;o)


----------

